

Show HN: Creating a website should be as easy as creating a Word doc - nateparrott
http://42pag.es

======
diasks2
Great job. Nice execution. I would recommend adding some type of simple
tutorial walk-through after the new page is first created. It took a little
while for it to sink in that this is a blank canvas and I can start typing,
etc. Maybe the fact that the canvas is the same color as the background of the
site, it is not easy that this is a "word doc" where I can start building. I
know you probably want to keep it minimalistic, but it might help to outline
the canvas so this fact is more obvious.

------
smt88
My first reaction: creating a website already is as easy as creating a Word
doc.

How is this different (or how will it be different) from creating a Google Doc
and sharing it with the public? Or using Google Sites for that matter?

(Not trying to jam you up -- genuinely interested in this and your answer.)

~~~
nateparrott
That's why I'm doing this — I think it's crazy that our best solution for
creating a simple, one-off site is to use a collaborative document service and
share the link. Google Docs is built for documents, and you can tell—hopefully
this can evolve into a better solution to the use case where you want to
create a really simple web page. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
smt88
"As easy as a Word doc" is misleading then. Editing CSS and JS isn't as easy
as Word, even if it's considered a feature and a convenience.

I do think it's a good, catchy phrase, but it isn't necessarily hitting your
target market.

Are you pretty similar to a hosted Jekyll service, then?

------
fiatjaf
Amazing take at simplicity. Anyone can edit by default is great, email-only
authentication better yet.

I just don't know how to add more pages.

